# SATA cables - angled dual connection



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone has ever run across a dual angled SATA cable. The SATA connectors on my motherboard are stacked in pairs and are really close to the wall of my case. One of the SATA connectors will be blocked if I use a typical angled SATA connector. Has anyone seen SATA cables that will be able to connect to these stacked connectors?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

What angle are you looking for? I have seen standard 0 degree and 90 degree.

Also what case do you have?


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

I have the Antec NSK2400 and the Gigabyte GA-M69GM-S2H Motherboard. You can see the full specs for my build here. I need a 90 degree "left" connector. Ideally I want a dual SATA cable connector in order to use both stacked SATA connectors on the motherboard.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike,

I've never seen a 'dual' SATA cable. They are always single. If you want to utilize both SATA ports on your motherboard, buy two cables. They're cheap! 

As for the 90 degrees, they're pretty common now.

mech


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike,

I just went and looked at that motherboard. I see how the SATA ports are situated now. Are you saying that you have no room to plug in a straight SATA cable on the bottom and a 90 on top? No room for that in the case? I'm going to be near Micro Center today. I'll stop in there and see if they have something for this.

Normally though, I'd put a straight connector on the bottom and a 90 on top.

mech


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

I am sorry, I read your initial post wrong and didn't realize that it was your mobo with the tight clearance. See this review on silent pc review http://www.silentpcreview.com/article591-page1.html I am sure the mobo they use to build with in the review is different than yours, but the pics may help.
N


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

mechman said:


> Mike,
> 
> I just went and looked at that motherboard. I see how the SATA ports are situated now. Are you saying that you have no room to plug in a straight SATA cable on the bottom and a 90 on top? No room for that in the case? I'm going to be near Micro Center today. I'll stop in there and see if they have something for this.
> 
> ...


hi mech,

Yes, exactly! I have everything for my HTPC build now except for the CPU. After attaching the straight SATA connectors to the motherboard, I could not get the motherboard to go in without using a lot of force. It could be that the connectors on the stock SATA cable that came with the MB are just a smidgen too large. They are about an inch long. 

Please let me know if you find something at Micro today, either the "dual" connector or a SATA cable with a shorter connector (3/4 inch or less).


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

supervsl said:


> I am sorry, I read your initial post wrong and didn't realize that it was your mobo with the tight clearance. See this review on silent pc review http://www.silentpcreview.com/article591-page1.html I am sure the mobo they use to build with in the review is different than yours, but the pics may help.
> N


Super,

The picture on this page shows the general problem. My MB's SATA connectors point directly into the divider between the hard drive and MB. There is about 3/4 inch clearance there for me. The cables in the picture are going through a hole at the top of the divider.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike,

They had nothing different than what you can get at newegg or the likes... sorry!

mech


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

Mech,

bummer. thanks for checking! I just ordered some left angled connectors from newegg. I only have two SATA devices right now, but eventaully I want to get another HD. I think I'll be fine if find a straight SATA cable with a shorter connector.

-Mike


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

*Problem Solved!*

Hi guys,

I received new left angled non-locking SATA cables today. One end of the cable has an angled connector and the other end is straight. The connector on the straight end is shorter than the locking SATA connector on my existing cable. With minimal work I can wiggle the new straight connector into place on the motherboard. Hooray! So it looks like I'll have no problems using all four SATA connections on my motherboard. Thank you to everyone who replied.

-Mike


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent! Good job Mike! :T

mech


----------

